# Pass It Forward Action Thread



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Please only post on here to get an item and to offer a new item.

To read how this works, please see here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269461

Currently on offer is Supagard Kit from FAC ( see post 43 of the above thread )

Cheers


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I will take the Supagard Kit from FAC ( pm sent )

and I offer a Brand New Bottle of Autobrite Leather Cleanse and 500ml of FAB Interior Cleaner


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I will take the AB Leather Cleanse and the FAB Interior Cleaner and offer:

1 FULL Trigger Spray Bottle of Megs Endurance

and

1 FULL 500ml bottle of AB Citrus Wash










:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Go on then I'll have em!


I have to offer an unopened 250ml bottle of auto finesse glisten detail spray along with a large micro-fibre applicator pad


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Junior bear I will take the glisten please (pm me for address)

In return I offer up about a 1/3 of a pot of zymol glasur.

Not in original pot but with certificate and 100% is glasur

Bought from this thread and I've only used it on a bonet since

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257695

Since then I've bought a full pot off lee (bespoke)

Dave


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Banditbarron

I will accept Zymol Glasur + certificate

and I will offer:-

Black Wow Trim Cleaner Dressing (99% full) (cost me £19)
Gliptone Leather Conditioner (brand new) (cost me £8)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Banditbarron - PM sent


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll take the leather conditioner tips!

Just to keep this moving lol



I have to offer an 250ml unopened bottle of auto finesse rejuvenate


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll take the rejuvenate and offer a pot of meguiars plast-rx to the next....


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

What happened to the black wow?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Just to tidy this up, as it's in danger of turning into a conversation & fragmenting:

Junior Bear has accepted the Gliptone Leather Conditioner & Black Wow bundle from Tips.
Junior Bear has offered a 250ml unopened bottle of Auto Finesse Rejuvenate, which has been accepted by Dave-G

*Current Offer*
Dave-G is offering a pot of Meguiars Plast-RX


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll take the megs plast and offer the next wolfs heavy cut polish wp6h 90%


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

robq7653 said:


> I'll take the megs plast and offer the next wolfs heavy cut polish wp6h 90%


500ml or 1L?


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry 500ml and can chuck in 100ml SRP


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok I will take the wolfs heavy cut polish and SRP and offer

Poorboys Polish with Sealant (473ml, approx 65%) and 2 brand new MF Cloths


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is for users to request the current item and to offer the next one. Please do not post messages like the one prior to this post - discussion messages should be in the discussion thread. Thank you.

*Currently on offer:*
Gtiracer is offering Poorboys Polish with Sealant (473ml, approx 65%) and 2 brand new MF Cloths.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a quick bump to keep this thread going:

*Currently on offer:*
Gtiracer is offering *Poorboys Polish with Sealant* (473ml, approx 65%) and *2 brand new MF Cloths.*

This is a great opportunity to get hold of a decent quantity of this PB polish and sealant to try it out - go on, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

On offer is:

Poorboys Polish with Sealant (473ml, approx 65%) and 2 brand new MF Cloths
AutoGlym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner (325ml approx 60%)


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Ok been checking on this for a while now and seems as tho it's not moving I'll take the current offer and Offer up CG Blacklight about 75% full and a full bottle of AG EGP


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I will take the offer of blacklight and egp and offer a tin of Ag hd wax about 80%
and a sealant ion top up for after a wash that is 95% full


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

MickChard said:


> Ok been checking on this for a while now and seems as tho it's not moving I'll take the current offer and Offer up CG Blacklight about 75% full and a full bottle of AG EGP


Ok matey PM me your address and as soon as I receive the other stuff Ill send it along


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I will offer a 95% tub of Chemical guys XXX wax and an 80% bottle of CCC perficio.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Just to clarify, I have accepted Willwad's offer and am now offering:

_*A tub of Chemical guys XXX paste wax (around 95% full, only used on a white corsa) and a 500ml bottle of Concours Car Care Perficio which is around 80%.*_


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Jake, mind if I take you up on that?

I have 2x500ml unopened Autoglym BSC to offer, I'll add to it to make the value up, just not 100% sure as yet as to what as I am at work and can't recall what I have available


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

nick.s said:


> Nice Jake, mind if I take you up on that?
> 
> I have 2x500ml unopened Autoglym BSC to offer, I'll add to it to make the value up, just not 100% sure as yet as to what as I am at work and can't recall what I have available


Yup :thumb: PM me your address fella.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Surely that's not right to make a part offer.
> I just came back from my garage and was going to offer-up....
> Megs 80 and Megs 83 both over 90% full for Jake Whites offer.


He's not making a part offer, he's offering 2x BSC AND Something else. So there's a definite offer there


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

willwad82 said:


> I will take the offer of blacklight and egp and offer a tin of Ag hd wax about 80%
> and a sealant ion top up for after a wash that is 95% full


PM your address and I'll pass it on when I receive mine!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

trv8 said:


> Surely that's not right to make a part offer.
> I just came back from my garage and was going to offer-up....
> Megs 80 and Megs 83 both over 90% full for Jake Whites offer.


I suppose it depends how you look at it...I could have just offered the BSC, but want to add to it to keep with the spirit of the thread.

To complete the offer, *2x500ml AG BSC and a used once bottle of Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax* (used on my Vectra to give an indication of usage).


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Stop moaning Christ.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

trv8 said:


> No, I think that's how YOU look at it.
> I could have done the same just to get in there first and make my claim on the offer, but no, I went out and checked what I had available first before I think about making an offer.


Does this really have to turn into an argument? He has offered 2x BSC and some megs wax. It was a hardly a long wait was it? There was never a set-in-concrete set of rules when this started, just people passing things on to others. So lets just carry on as we were, no arguing else this will just get shut down and ruined because a couple people got too serious with it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

This thread was suppose to be a way of helping people out, It was never suppose to cause a row 

Can we keep it on topic as this will only work if we do, and if it causes a row then I would not blame the Mods/Admin to pull the thread off, which would be a shame as I think it has great potential


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So, currently on offer from nick.s is 2x500ml AG BSC and a used once bottle of Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've had my rant...end of...sorry everyone . :wave:.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What a mess, can
Anyone clean it up?

It's an action thread

Discussion is in the other thread as stated in OP


It's obviously a difficult system to understand for many


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Can I ask if someone asked permission for this whole thing to go ahead ?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Can I ask if someone asked permission for this whole thing to go ahead ?


Did not know I had to ask permission - I figured it would be ok and if it was not ok then it would be deleted by someone.

Nobody has ever said I have needed permission to give my own things away in the past - why would this thread be any different as its just people giving thier items away the same as I have done a million times before ??????


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Be a shame to null it.
I have benefited from it twice over - in giving and receiving. Feelygood factor kills moany factor. 
Keep the thread Shaun !
Did Mark get his parcel btw ?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

It would be pretty sad to close a thread where people are helping eachother out. No-one is selling and there isn't a rule stating that helping others for free demands a fee or isn't allowed.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I think its a really sad that Admin has asked if we have "permission" to give our own stuff away, and even more sad that someone has "thanked" him for it 

Nobody seemed to mind that I have given well over £800 worth of my stuff away in the past and I never needed permission to do that and this thread is no different really, its just people giving stuff away to help other people out !

If it does get pulled off now, fair enough, its Admins rules and I respect their decisions, but like I said, I do think it would be pretty sad.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Completely agree, granted its been a bit up and down on the start up of it, but it's not for money it's to help each other out!

Given some time it could work really well IMO.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Thats it, this thread will now probably be pulled off - which is a shame.
> 
> But I think its a really sad that Admin has asked if we have "permission" to give our own stuff away, and even more sad that someone has "thanked" him for it
> 
> ...


Well said my man
it would indeed be a shame to lock the thread, after all, its all about helping each other out. I have some stuff that I will probably never use, but it might be useful to someone else, when something comes along that I fancy I could put my products forward. I win and the next person to accept my offer wins.  or is this not what its about.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

But mark you say it's admins rules......but what rule states this is wrong??


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> But mark you say it's admins rules......but what rule states this is wrong??


True mate, you are right, there is no rule that says it is not allowed.

What I should of said is....

If it gets pulled off then its Admins decision, not admins rules, and I respect their decision even though I totally disagree with it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Who's pulling what ?, I simply asked if permission had been asked ?, to me I'm not sure why it's much different to the swaps section though if I'm honest.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Shaun said:


> Who's pulling what ?, I simply asked if permission had been asked ?, to me I'm not sure why it's much different to the swaps section though if I'm honest.


The key difference being that you don't exchange goods with the same person you receive from


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nick.s said:


> The key difference being that you don't exchange goods with the same person you receive from


Yes I know the differences but in very basic terms the same happens in the end, our swaps section requires a moderators approval whereas this is a free for all,PS, I am here because I have had various complaints about the thread and the system.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Uh oh, Fac feels a can of worms openin'.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

So, I would like to thank Mark for setting this up, I would also like to say to everyone that doesn't want to benefit from this, to please not post.

I am very chuffed this thread has even started on here as I am not allowed to sell stuff on this site due to RULES but I have loads of gear that I don't use, simply not been sold on eBay because you don't get what you "want" for it. I'd prefer to have it sit in the cupboard for 20 years and let it become a collectors item! 

I have items to contribute to this thread and I think admin should look at what has been offered and we need more people like Mark!

Honesty is the way forward got all involved in this thread but I think there should be a few simple rules.

1) equal value - or thereabouts as Mark stated previously
2) you don't send your item until you have received the item you asked for.
3) everyone uses the correct section for chatting about the items and the offers stay in one place! 


You could also put in the first post, the number of "trades" for people's confidence, i.e. 35 successful passes! 

All the best mark great thread


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Yes I know the differences but in very basic terms the same happens in the end, our swaps section requires a moderators approval whereas this is a free for all,PS, *I am here because I have had various complaints about the thread and the system*.


Thats a shame, I dont really understand what there is to complain about, Items are given away as favours to help other people out. Simple really and everyone who posts on the thread will be winners, as they are getting something for nothing and helping out another member at the same time.

If the thread is allowed to stay, then maybe we can get it back on topic.......

So, currently on offer from nick.s is 2x500ml AG BSC and a used once bottle of Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

This is maybe why the admin/ mods should have been involved then rules could have been made before people started to get upset , plus you also state that you no longer need to use our sales section and I guess for that matter our swaps section 



20vKarlos said:


> So, I would like to thank Mark for setting this up, I would also like to say to everyone that doesn't want to benefit from this, to please not post.
> 
> I am very chuffed this thread has even started on here as I am not allowed to sell stuff on this site due to RULES but I have loads of gear that I don't use, simply not been sold on eBay because you don't get what you "want" for it. I'd prefer to have it sit in the cupboard for 20 years and let it become a collectors item!
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Shaun said:


> This is maybe why the admin/ mods should have been involved then rules could have been made before people started to get upset , *plus you also state that you no longer need to use our sales section and I guess for that matter our swaps section*


This is not really accurate.

People can not get cash for items offered, so if they want cash they still need to use the sales section ( as I will be doing later today to sell some stuff )

Also, the swaps section will still be used as people will offer goods to swap on there and have a choice of what to swap the item for - in this thread you have no choice but to either have the item currently on offer or not.



Shaun said:


> *This is maybe why the admin/ mods should have been involved then rules could have been made* before people started to get upset , plus you also state that you no longer need to use our sales section and I guess for that matter our swaps section


The thread was only suppose to be an easy going thread and therefore was not really going to need "rules", just guidelines really, hence why I did not see any reason why I had to ask for permission.

I am sorry Shaun if I have upset anyone with this thread, but it was never suppose to do this, it was only ever suppose to help other people out and give DW yet another reason to be known as a great forum


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shaun said:


> This is maybe why the admin/ mods should have been involved then rules could have been made before people started to get upset , plus you also state that you no longer need to use our sales section and I guess for that matter our swaps section


But why? Sometimes things become over-dramatized with so many rules and regulations etc. This thread is doing fine, bar the odd hiccup (which you still get in the regulated swaps and sales sections anyway). I can't believe a thread that came from the concept of a film where someone passes a favour onto another looks to be turning into another regulated conundrum. You never thought the need to impose any rules when mark gave all his other gear away, yet you do on this? Which is pretty much the same as what mark has done, but with more people doing it and more people doing favours?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Maybe, due to the way the thread has now gone, it would be a good thing if it was pulled off now, as the thread is kinda ruined now anyway.

And then I could approach Shaun, or another member of the Admin team, and put the idea forward and hope that its accepted.

Then if it gets accepted, the Admin team could set it up properly so that there is no confusion on how it works and what gets said where.

And if its not accepted, then well thats life I guess. It would be a shame, but this "home" belongs to the DW Chief and his Admin team and we are guests and should respect all of their decisions, even if we do not agree with them


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> I am very chuffed this thread has even started on here as I am not allowed to sell stuff on this site due to RULES but I have loads of gear that I don't use,





Shaun said:


> plus you also state that you no longer need to use our sales section and I guess for that matter our swaps section


Sorry Shaun, but no ones mentioned 'no longer needing to use the sales or the swaps section'.

20vKarlos said 'he is not allowed to sell stuff on this site'.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I read it as he can't sell it. but he thinks he can now use this thread to off load it, if I read that wrongly then I apologise, if I didn't then I can't see why we should say he can't sell it but he can in a round about way swap it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyway people please don't start assuming that it's being closed, its just sometimes nice to be asked especially as IMO it's really close to our swaps section.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Shaun said:


> I read it as he can't sell it. but he thinks he can now use this thread to off load it, if I read that wrongly then I apologise, if I didn't then I can't see why we should say he can't sell it but he can in a round about way swap it


Shaun

Maybe you could close this thread now and I will chat to you via PM about the possibility of setting this up properly with the Chiefs permission ?

As said previously, I do apologise that this thread has upset some people, that was never the intention, but I do think it would be a shame to dismiss it altogether.

But as I also previously said, if that the decision that is decided upon, then I totally respect the decision and I fully respect you and all Admin staff on this site - its such a hard job you guys do and I do not want to add to the pressure of running it


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok my two penneth.

What are the possibilites of this being a sticky thread that could be monitored by mark to get rid of the spam from the thread and keep this really good thing going.

Im thinking we have a thread with the offers and then a seperate one where mark or a mod can keep the list of offer simple without anyone being able to post in the thread.

Then would be nice for people to keep people up to date of posted of reciept of items.

Would keep this fair then to everyone.

Maybe the offer side of the thread could then go in the swaps section

Value of items should be reasonablly similar too.

Will


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

MarkSmith said:


> Maybe, due to the way the thread has now gone, it would be a good thing if it was pulled off now, as the thread is kinda ruined now anyway.


agreed.


----------

